# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Βλάβη DVD-ROM SAMSUNG κεντέρης!

## d.r soutras

βοήθεια χριστιανοί!
έχω το παραπάνω dvd στο pc και ανοιγοκλείνει απο μόνο του συνέχεια, χωρίς να επέμβω εγώ.
βάζω cd ή dvd το κλείνω απο το κουμπί ή σπρώχνοντας το μα τίποτα, κλείνει το πορτάκι και ξανα ανοίγει μόνο του, μετά απο καμια δεκαρία προσπάθειες κλείνει το πορτάκι και διαβάζει.
το άνοιξα μα δεν φαίνεται κάτι περίεργο.τι λέτε να έχει;όλες οι προτάσεις και λύσεις καλοδεχούμενες!  :Cool:

----------


## gsmaster

Όταν κλείνει κάπου βρίσκει εμπόδιο, και ξανανοίγει. Με λίγα λόγια δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι έκλεισε. Γι αυτή τη δουλειά συνήθως έχουν έναν τερματικό διακόπτη ή οπτικό διακόπτη (πώς το λένε κόλλησα... αυτό που έχει ένα υπέρυθρο led από την μια και μια φωτοδίοδο απο την άλλη και ανάμεσα ένα κενό για να περνάει το "εμπόδιο" που θα ανιχνευει.)

Αν δεν το βρεις εύκολα, και είναι απλό DVD Rom μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να το αντικαταστήσεις???

----------


## d.r soutras

δεν το βρίσκω αυτο με το led, κάτι σαν την λειτουργία του mouse δεν εννοείς με που ανιχνεύει την κίνηση του γραναζιού που κινείτε απο την ροδέλα;
για δες την φοτό αυτό που λέει open close έχει το πρόβλημα;
σαν ηλεκτρονικό switcάκι μου κάνει!

----------


## gsmaster

Πολυ πιθανό. έλεξε με το πολύμετρο, λειτουργεί κανονικά? αυτό κάπου θα το ακουμπάει το πορτάκι όταν είναι είται τέρμα κλειστό ή τέρμα ανοιχτό. Μάλλον όταν είναι τέρμα κλειστό δεν πατάει καλά. είται γιατί δεν πατιέται αρκετά, οπότε βάζεις κάτι να το πατάει, είται θέλουν λίγο καθαρισμα οι επαφές του, οπότε αν μπορεις το καθαρίζεις ή αν βρείς ίδιο διακόπτη τον αλλάζεις.

----------


## d.r soutras

το μέτρησα 2.5V όταν ανοίγει (πολύμετρο πάνω στο open) και όταν κλείνει αντίστοιχα!
δεν νομίζω να φταίει αυτό, η τάση φυσιολογική μου φαίνεται,  δεν νομίζω να έχει παραπάνω, πρέπει να φταίει κάτι άλλο
μήπως φταίει ότι είναι φτηνόπραμα (29ευρώ)
θα του παίξω ένα σούτ απο το μπαλκόνι να δω πόσο μακριά θα φτάσει!  :Cool:

----------


## gsmaster

με 40-50 παίρνεις πολύ καλό DVD recorder....

----------


## d.r soutras

το έκλεισα και δουλεύει μια χαρά, μάλλον φοβήθηκε που άκουσε για το σούτ!
μπορεί να φταίει κ το ηλεκτροσόκ που υπέστει όταν πήγα να βάλω ανάποδα το φίς    :Laughing:  
πάντως έχεις δίκιο οι τιμές έχουν πέσει εξευτελιστικά!

----------


## nikoskourtis

Καμια σχεση.  Το εχω παθει κι εγω. Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να μην εκλεινε τελειως. Και εννοω οτι μπορει να αφηνε ενα κενο μισου χιλιστου η λιγοτερο απ το τερμα και ετσι να μην ανιχνευοταν οτι ειχε κλεισει. Ακομα και σκονη καμια φορα μαζευεται και δυσκολευει την εισαγωγη. Το καλυτερο σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειναι αυτο που εκανες. Ανοιγμα καπακι και κλεισιμο (αντε και καθαρισμα αν εχει πολυ σκονη).

----------


## lynx

παιδια το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω με Samsung DVD-ROM, συγουρα ειναι διακοπτακια και ιστοριες?
και οχι κανενα firmware η στην χειροτερη κανενα chip?!

----------


## hlektrologos000

> με 40-50 παίρνεις πολύ καλό DVD recorder....


Σιγουρα δεν εκανες λαθος οταν παταγες τα κουμπια να γραψεις την τιμη για recorder ....?
Γιατι αν δεν εκανες λαθος θελω να μου πεις απο πιο καταστημα γιατι θελω να παρω recorder.

----------


## gsmaster

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από gsmaster
> 
> με 40-50 παίρνεις πολύ καλό DVD recorder....
> 
> 
> Σιγουρα δεν εκανες λαθος οταν παταγες τα κουμπια να γραψεις την τιμη για recorder ....?
> Γιατι αν δεν εκανες λαθος θελω να μου πεις απο πιο καταστημα γιατι θελω να παρω recorder.


Σίγουρα δεν έκανα λάθος. Σε όλα τα μαγαζιά πληροφορικής μπορείς να βρείς DVD recorder για υπολογιστή σε αυτές τις τιμές.
Το δικό μου το πήρα περίπου Γενάρη - Φλεβάρη με 50 ευρώπουλα, Υπήρχαν και με 45 και με 70 ευρώ, τώρα μπορεί να έχουν πέσει κι άλλο οι τιμές.

----------


## hlektrologos000

Σωστος...  :Exclamation: Και συγνωμη ..απλα οπως ειδα στα γρηγορα την φωτο του dr soutras νομιζα οτι το dvd-rom ηταν απο  recorder home stoudio και οχι απο p.c....και μου φανηκε υπερβολικα χαμηλη η τιμη που ειπες...  :Wink:

----------


## lynx

συγνωμη ρε παιδια...αυτες τωρα ηταν η απαντησεις που δωσατε στην ερωτηση μου για ενα θεμα
που επανεφερα μετα απο 6 μηνες?   :Confused:

----------


## Chris Valis

> παιδια το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω με Samsung DVD-ROM, συγουρα ειναι διακοπτακια και ιστοριες?
> και οχι κανενα firmware η στην χειροτερη κανενα chip?!


Στανδαρ!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marios

> συγνωμη ρε παιδια...αυτες τωρα ηταν η απαντησεις που δωσατε στην ερωτηση μου για ενα θεμα
> που επανεφερα μετα απο 6 μηνες?


ΝΑΙ! Τα παιδιά έκαναν ότι μπορούσαν για να βοηθήσουν....
Αυτό δεν μπορείς να το σεβαστείς  :Question:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Άν όχι, πάνε αλλού να ρωτήσεις.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## lynx

> ΝΑΙ! Τα παιδιά έκαναν ότι μπορούσαν για να βοηθήσουν....
> Αυτό δεν μπορείς να το σεβαστείς   
> Άν όχι, πάνε αλλού να ρωτήσεις.


Θα σε παρακαλεσω να ηρεμισεις...να διαβασεις τα τελευταια 4-5 posts προκειμενου να καταλαβεις
γιατι παραπονεθηκα και εφοσον διακρινεις οτι εχεις ακομα δικιο το συζηταμε το θεμα μεσω PM  :Wink:

----------


## marios

Οι προθέσεις μου δεν είναι ποτέ κακές...
Αυτό το post όμως, δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου.
Βέβαια, μπορεί να παρεξήγησα τις προθέσεις σου και να μήν "έπιασα" αυτό που πραγματικά ενοούσες.....  :Rolling Eyes:  
Άν είναι έτσι, σου ζητώ σηγνώμμη φίλε μου.  :Very Happy:

----------


## lynx

> Οι προθέσεις μου δεν είναι ποτέ κακές...
> Αυτό το post όμως, δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου.
> Βέβαια, μπορεί να παρεξήγησα τις προθέσεις σου και να μήν "έπιασα" αυτό που πραγματικά ενοούσες.....  
> Άν είναι έτσι, σου ζητώ σηγνώμμη φίλε μου.


it's ok!   :Very Happy:  αρκει να καταλαβες για πιο λογο εγραψα οτι εγραψα!
η προσπαθεια των παιδιων στο να απαντησουν, φυσικα και εκτιμαται, ομως πριν
διαμαρτυρηθω δεν ειχε δοθει καμοια απαντηση σχετικα με το δικο μου ερωτημα   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## GEWKWN

παρτε LG γιανα σωθειτε
διαβαζουν και γραφουν τα παντα
και ειναι πολυ Φθηνα.

----------


## GEWKWN

whiz συγνωμη κοιλας αλλα στην αναζητηση για τα μυνηματα σου
δεν αναφερει αυτο που λες για dvd πριν ενα εξαμηνο

----------


## jimmys_

Το πορτάκι κλέινει/ανοίγει με ένα moter που μεταδίδει την κίνηση μέσω ενός ιμάντα . Αλαξε αυτόν τον ιμάντα και το προβλημά σου θα ανήκει στο παρελθόν.

----------


## gsmaster

> παιδια το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω με Samsung DVD-ROM, συγουρα ειναι διακοπτακια και ιστοριες?
> και οχι κανενα firmware η στην χειροτερη κανενα chip?!


Σιγουρα. Δες τον μηχανισμό κίνησης του πορτακίου και δες και τους τερματικούς διακόπτες του, που ίσως παιδευτείς να τους βρείς.

----------


## lynx

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια! gsmaster δεν δυσκολευτικα καθολου να τους βρω, ειναι στην ιδια πλακετα με το
μοτερ για το πορτακι, το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα περα απο το να αλλαξεις ιμαντα οπως
προτεινε και ο jimmys_

το προβλημα διωρθηκε απλα και μονο που το ανοιξα   :Confused:  


Υ.Γ. GEWKWN δεν καταλαβα τι θελεις να μου πεις...   :Rolling Eyes:  
εγω απλος "ξεθαψα" ενα θεμα 6 μηνων και εθεσα την ερωτηση μου 
η οποια απλος προσπεραστηκε για να απαντηθουν ετεροχρονισμενα καποια 
αλλα πραγματα, πιστευω σε αναλογες περιπτωσεις ολλοι μας θα καναμε παραπανα,
το θεμα λυθηκε δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να δωσουμε και αλλες εξηγησεις!   :Very Happy:

----------


## GEWKWN

ενταξει το θεμα θεωρηται ληξοαν.

----------

